# Secret wishes of the single parent..



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok.. just for fun, or more.. as single parents do you ever just wish that....

The other parent was there so that just once, when your kids does something so off the wall as to simply inject your head into the wall, you could just call the other parent and say... "honey, do you know what YOUR son/daughter just did?" HEHE

OR... do you ever wish that just once, you could hand punishment over to the other so that you could secretly sneak back and give in just to be the ultimate good guy? Oh I long for that one (being the bad guy every time SUCKS) LOL

Maybe kind of funny things.... but sometimes I just wish I had that

Oh and who would LOVE.... you are in the middle of a good read, a long shower an "anything" moment just for you, and a kid comes running in with "look at me" or "can you do this" or "so and so just hit me" and all you want to do is to be able to say "GO tell/show your mother/father" instead of feeling annoyed that you have to stop what you are doing, then guilty for feeling annoyed by your children when it's not their fault....  Would really like that option when the "so and so hit me/hurt me, did this did that" comes running LOL

Anyone else have their secret wishes?


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I've never wished for my ex to be in any of those roles, simply because I know he'd never live up to them. I have wished for a partner who'd be willing to step into those roles, however. My boyfriend actually does a pretty good job of it, my kids adore him, and he will step in and discipline them when he's here. It's kind of nice to have that break, but I also cherish the years that I had with my boys before my boyfriend came along. I think it made for a much closer relationship between me and my kids, one that possibly wouldn't have developed if I'd stayed married to my ex or had met my boyfriend sooner. 

The only wish I have that my ex actually could fulfill is the wish that he would pay me the $19443 in child support that he owes. Of course, he could fulfill it, but he never will. 

*sigh* Sometimes I wish it was possible to get pregnant by yourself, could have avoided all this crap. lol


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

atruckersgirl said:


> I've never wished for my ex to be in any of those roles, simply because I know he'd never live up to them. I have wished for a partner who'd be willing to step into those roles, however. My boyfriend actually does a pretty good job of it, my kids adore him, and he will step in and discipline them when he's here. It's kind of nice to have that break, but I also cherish the years that I had with my boys before my boyfriend came along. I think it made for a much closer relationship between me and my kids, one that possibly wouldn't have developed if I'd stayed married to my ex or had met my boyfriend sooner.
> 
> The only wish I have that my ex actually could fulfill is the wish that he would pay me the $19443 in child support that he owes. Of course, he could fulfill it, but he never will.
> 
> *sigh* Sometimes I wish it was possible to get pregnant by yourself, could have avoided all this crap. lol


I don't want my ex there either... good lord!!!! HAHA No, it's just about those "if things could be different" fantasies. I am sure there are people out there who wish the other person wasn't there and they did have their kids all to themselves LOL WOW seems weird to imagine, but maybe they are out there wishing it...

This is just a little kind of venting with a chuckle. Of course I cherish my child and am not too upset about the way things are, we have it figured out for now, but who doesn't fantasize about it being the fairy tale from time to time...

These are just silly things that pop up as part of that "if only" fantasy.... 

There is also those sat mornings when all you want to do is sleep, all the kids want to do is get up at 6 am HAAAA You HAVE to admit it would be nice to say .... "go wake up your father" HAAAAAAAAA Just saying... if it could be a father you WOULD want around ... it would be nice HAHA


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

woodstock said:


> There is also those sat mornings when all you want to do is sleep, all the kids want to do is get up at 6 am HAAAA You HAVE to admit it would be nice to say .... "go wake up your father" HAAAAAAAAA Just saying... if it could be a father you WOULD want around ... it would be nice HAHA


Only Saturdays? Lucky you! LOL I get that every day, even vacations. No, I take that back...on vacations, they do sleep in...on the very last day before we have to get up early again. I was so excited on NYE b/c I figured staying up till past midnight, they'd sleep past 6....nope, they actually got up even earlier! But at least they were nice enough to be quiet so I could sleep till 9...that's the only time they do that, though. I think it's their way of making sure they get to stay up again next year.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Every other day I TRY to get up early LOL but it's on saturdays, when there is no school, that she wakes me up instead of the other way around (though I have found letting her stay up WAY too late on fridays works for some quiet lazy sat mornings when I want it  )


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to give Wendy a pass on this one, b/c she has younger kids as well. But...Woodstock...isn't your daughter 9? At that age, they're perfectly capable of making themselves a bowl of cereal and watching cartoons for an hour and letting you get that extra hour sleep. It will not kill them, honestly. 

I had originally responded to this post, (from when I used to be a single parent) then realized my wishes back then were way off the charts and not in the best interests of this thread, lol!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

major misfit said:


> Ok, I'm going to give Wendy a pass on this one, b/c she has younger kids as well. But...Woodstock...isn't your daughter 9? At that age, they're perfectly capable of making themselves a bowl of cereal and watching cartoons for an hour and letting you get that extra hour sleep. It will not kill them, honestly.
> 
> I had originally responded to this post, (from when I used to be a single parent) then realized my wishes back then were way off the charts and not in the best interests of this thread, lol!


She does most of that (depending on how full the gallon of milk is.. hell still spill sometimes HAHA) but it's more about just getting up to do something with mommy LOL 

To rephrase... it would be nice to be able to be the sick one, and someone else be the hands on  if they are going out.... "Hun... can you take the kiddo with you so I can *fill in blank here*" LOL Again... just things you secretly wish sometimes (or I do, I think they are perfectly normal) I can get SOOOOO jealous of friends who are hanging out with me saying their hubby's took the kids ANYWHERE so she could hang or whatever LOL that just being an example....


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I get your point totally. I was just trying to get you an extra hours' sleep, lol!

I would imagine that most single mothers wished for that reprieve from being the SOLE caretaker. It's exhausting. It's all on your shoulders. You don't have a partner to help you with those things. I get that totally. 

My kids dad was such an ineffective father. I always felt like I was a single parent anyway. I NEVER left them alone with him. When they were younger, I couldn't do it. (this is NOTHING about control, either...you want to know that your kids dad is going to at least feed a bottle, which he wouldn't do). Then when they were older, he was a raging drug addict. Who leaves their child with THAT? 

I am STILL (7 years later) learning to turn over the "controls" to my SO regarding my son. It has been a long, sometimes (for me) painful process. But I'm learning.


----------

